# Beak Trimming?



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone...I was just wondering if we should be trimming Petey's beak?I have read this in a couple of posts so I was worried whether I am missing something. His beak is long and it does curve down, but he seems fine and does all the normal pijy stuff. Please let me know if this something I should do and if so how as I don't have beak clippers or anything like that....


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*trimming*

Canyou show a pic? I have only trimmed a beak once using a larger pair of nail clippers, the only reason I had to do this was because she was having a very hard time picking up seeds. I was prety scared doing this but it was easier then I thought and she seemed to be happy after I did, she was eating much faster once done and I felt better too >Kevin


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes I will post one tonight....and check back my profile page has some of Petey...I don't know how good you can see his beak...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tamara...you shouldn't need to trim him beak.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

No, his beak looks just fine, I wouldn't trim it.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay good...I got worried because it was long and it's curving under...sometimes you read posts with questions and you are like "hey my baby has that" and you wonder!! So thanks everyone!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You are right, too much reading of symptoms may lead you to imagining things. LOL
Sometimes I think that my pigeons are afraid to sneeze around me. Immediately follows the procedure: Ok, what’s wrong with you? Show me your poop. Show me your tongue. Do you smell? … Etc.
Most of the time simple - Bless you, will do.


----------

